# Halibut...Yoder 640



## jlud (Jul 26, 2019)

I will freely admit I hadn’t eaten halibut much if at all before moving to the west coast last year, and it has quickly surpassed salmon as the family favorite for fish.  It is like white steak...I love it.

I didn’t want to grill direct, and not a full smoke so I fired up the 640 in indirect mode at around 275.  I cut some strips, seasoned all just olive oil, then mixed in some S&P, Tri tip seasoning, and a Holland grills mix.  They only took about 30 minutes maybe to hit 140, came off in great shape where done through but falling apart and not overdone.

Anyways, all tasted fantastic and it was all gone quick.  It’s around 20 per pound at Costco so not cheap, and I didn’t find a lot of “smoke” recipes for it...but it cooked very easily and tasted great!  Thought I would share the white steak success.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jul 26, 2019)

Welcome and that sounds great. Although I do not eat as much fish as I should, I found Black tip shark marinaded in Italian salad dressing works well on the grill. holds together like an ultra tender steak.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 26, 2019)

No Pics?


----------



## jlud (Jul 26, 2019)

I did take one as luck would have it...I broke them up with fork a bit to test and taste.  

Never tried shark...might have to....


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks Yummy!


----------



## drdon (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks perfectly done. Love them Flatfish. Good job!


----------

